# Pencil roll vs Cheyenne roll on a Wade (Corriente)



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

On the pencil roll vs. Cheyenne roll, I have both kinds. The pencil roll type seats (I assume you're looking at a hard seat or a high back) feel different on your butt. More like a bucket. I don't find them to be uncomfortable or comfortable, just different as to how they cup your rear end when riding. I can't tell a difference on the roll itself so far as comfort. I do have a habit of panic-grabbing the back of the seat instead of the horn these days, and a Cheyenne roll with the rawhide that has the indentions in it is great for (me at least) regaining my seat if I feel my butt getting loose in the saddle.

As far as Corrientes go...

I don't want to bad mouth them but...

Not impressed. I've flipped a handful of them and I've had to re-stitch the thread between the skirt and jockeys that holds the leather over the tree. It was a massive PITA. The thread just rotted out of two of them. Didn't seem to be very good quality thread. We had a high back ranch roper and I never rode it before I sold it, but SIL2B did, as well as my son and J, who rides horses with me, and all of them said it was *$#!% uncomfortable to sit in. They haven't ridden the roping saddles I've had, and neither have I. I cleaned them, stitched them up, conditioned them, sold them.

Also, the damage and rotting thread may have been due entirely to how they were cared for by the previous owner/s. However, I've had everything from Cowboy Classics to Paul Ammermans, some as old as mid-80s, and that had taken a lot of abuse and were USED in the manner for which they were intended, and none of them had any of the issues the Corrientes have had.

I would not buy a new one - IMO they are over priced.

Caveat emptor.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Also, I have one no-name 'wade' saddle. 16" seat. Likewise have not ridden it but others have. Both males and females of all experience levels report it feels too wide for their comfort and too loose in the seat for them. 

We all ride anywhere between a 15 to a 16 seat. 

The way it rides could be due entirely to the fact its a no name, however.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

This is the pencil roll saddle I currently have. Technically it belongs to my tack shop, but my daughter is trying to claim it. It's a 16" Billy Cook Sulphur made high back ranch roper blahblahblah.

I've sat in it on the stand. I can't tell that the pencil roll makes any difference as far as comfort goes. My back never touched it really.


----------



## Lygracilux (Sep 14, 2017)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> This is the pencil roll saddle I currently have. Technically it belongs to my tack shop, but my daughter is trying to claim it. It's a 16" Billy Cook Sulphur made high back ranch roper blahblahblah.
> 
> I've sat in it on the stand. I can't tell that the pencil roll makes any difference as far as comfort goes. My back never touched it really.




Thank you so so much for your replies! I will probably stick to the normal 15" seat that I am comfortable with then as I like to be a little more snug than too tight. 
I was also thinking about getting an Association with a wade horn instead, as the swell is bigger and that way I wouldn't need to worry about the bucking rolls. I like the wade horns though, less to get impailed on.
I dont do any ranching, more so trail riding and training young ones, so I jsut need a real secure and comfortable all around saddle.

I was also reading that the only dowfalls of the pencil roll are you cant grab the back of it for hoisting up on your mount, or if things get a little hairy/bucky you cant grab onto it for support. I also read you can come back down on it and break a tail bone lol...so I think I'll stick with a Cheyenne roll, maybe a 1" one as I dont like the look of the 2".

Thats kind of a bummer you dont think the quality of the Corrientes is too great, as I have heard such wonderful things. 
Do you recommend any other makers that wouldnt break the bank for comfortable ranch saddles? I would be okay with buying used as well...


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

When I had a saddle made for my guy I really wanted a pencil roll because I think they look so cool. But then I read that if you lose your seat a bit and come out of the saddle, landing on a Cheyanne roll is much more comfortable than landing on a pencil roll. As soon as I read that, I remembered once landing on a pencil roll cantle, and yes, it was memorable. 

So I got a Cheyanne roll. But I sort of regret it: the pencil rolls do look so good!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

The pencil roll is more traditional, but the Cheyenne roll is much more convenient for holding to saddle the horse, or if you get in a bind and need something to grab. If you get in a bind with a pencil roll, your butt will have bruises for weeks if you come down hard on it. 

Do you have your heart set on a Corriente? I haven't been impressed with the ones I've seen. They're not made all that well. Also, have you ridden a wade before? I like them, but a lot of people don't. Make sure you will like it and find it comfortable before you buy one. General rule of thumb is add 1/2" to the seat size for bucking rolls, but again, that's personal preference. Try to ride it before you buy it, then decide whether to add the rolls or not.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

This is my smooth leather hard seat slick fork saddle:










The bucking rolls were attached that day, but came off because they didn't do much good when my horse spooked. I would never buy a smooth-leather hard seat saddle again...based on 4 years of riding in that one! When my horse reacts, I feel like a tin can sliding around in the bed of a pickup truck.

The hard seat adds about 1/2" compared to one with a cushion, at least on mine.

I took to using sheepskin, which I started calling "butt velcro":










But last month, I switched to this:










I've always been a saddle snob, but the $400 Abetta is so much easier to stay in when riding. Haven't had it out for any 3 hour rides...haven't had the time. But when my cooped-up mustang gets out of the corral, the first 10-15 minutes tend to be bouncy...and the Abetta is much easier for me to ride.

Tentatively planning on selling my slick-seat, slick-fork saddle. Or we may use it on our reliable mustang pony. Comfortable saddle on a steady, sensible horse.


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres my Circle Y .


----------



## Zipper13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh my goodness I have an association corriente half breed saddle and I love it. It is the one in my pic over to the left. I think it is really easy to sit in, and is really comfortable. It would hurt to come down on it, however I (after hundreds of hours on colts and ornery horses) have a pretty good seat so I don't worry too much about it. I 10/10 recommend them, I love mine with all of my heart. I got a 15" seat and that is what I always rode in, and it worked out perfect!


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

A pencil or Cheyenne roll is personal preference & does not affect the ride of the saddle. It depends on what you like the look of. I do know a few people that like the Cheyenne roll because it provides a little something to hold onto it things get western. I have owned both don’t really have a preference. 

I can usually ride a slightly smaller seat in a wade tree because the swells are not in my way, but I do not use bucking rolls. The cantle is pretty steep on the Corrientes and I find they ride a little tighter than saddles I have by other makers. 

I have had a couple Corrientes over the years and the first ones seem to have a better leather quality than the more recent ones. All in all they are decent for the price, hole up well, ride comfortable and fit a good variety of horses unless they are mutton backed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My husband has this saddle, SRS Ranch Cutter, and he loves it. He's had a few exciting moments when the horse has decided something was going to eat him and has come off a couple of times and the pencil roll back hasn't been an issue. I've ridden it and found it to be very comfortable. So, rather than a Corriente, I'd recommend one of these. SRS Ranch Cutter, Paul Taylor Saddles.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> My husband has this saddle, SRS Ranch Cutter, and he loves it. He's had a few exciting moments when the horse has decided something was going to eat him and has come off a couple of times and the pencil roll back hasn't been an issue. I've ridden it and found it to be very comfortable. So, rather than a Corriente, I'd recommend one of these. SRS Ranch Cutter, Paul Taylor Saddles.


Before I bought a new Corriente, I'd buy an SRS. Can't say enough good about their saddles. I've never gotten one to flip that's had any issues other than cosmetic (because they do get used for the manner in which they were intended) They will be the brand I sell new and when our rodeo friend buys saddles to give away at his events, he buys 25 SRS saddles at a time - they're that good.

BE CERTAIN if you buy an SRS though you know it will ultimately fit your horse. They have an absolute no returns policy IIRC.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a Corriente wade model CSW427, I have put many, many hard miles on it. It still looks new! I love mine, I have also done a fair bit of customizing on mine. I bought 5" monels, Oregon style rope strap, night latch, and horn cap to name a few. Corrientes get a bad rap, sometimes, but I would put mine up against any production saddle out there.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

6gun Kid said:


> I have a Corriente wade model CSW427, I have put many, many hard miles on it. It still looks new! I love mine, I have also done a fair bit of customizing on mine. I bought 5" monels, Oregon style rope strap, night latch, and horn cap to name a few. Corrientes get a bad rap, sometimes, but I would put mine up against any production saddle out there.


I wonder if its a case of who made it? As in, do they have one or two guys, like Marty Byrd's Saddle Shop (Ada, OK), or Art's Saddle Shop (Denison, TX) that do a really good job... but maybe some are 'farmed out' to be made? I know back in the day Billy Cook would farm out production to other saddle shops, and those shops would in turn have their apprentices working on them. Maybe something like that? :shrug:

I LIKED how the high back we had fit my horses (I didn't try any of the others out that I've had)... I didn't like how easily and completely the threads had rotted out. 

I also wonder if they have different levels of quality depending on what you buy? SRS/Paul Taylors has some that are their bare bones entry level and you can tell they aren't of the same quality as the next tier up (Still nice, but not as nice).


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Their shop is in Rome, New Mexico. From what what I gathered on their YouTube video on their website, they probably have a dozen or so people that work there. I really like mine it is a solid, substantial saddle that fits me and fat pony, plus it is comfy. @smrobs turned me on to them, and not many people work a saddle harder than her!


----------



## Lygracilux (Sep 14, 2017)

I really dont have anywhere around me to try out wades or modified associations, so I am just trying to do as much research as possible to find the right saddle for my horse and I.
So, thank you for all of your comments and guidance! This really helps.

I think I have decided to stick with a Cheyenne roll, just because Ive broken my tail bone a few times and just the thought of my butt coming down hard on one of those makes my feel sick to my stomach LOL. I also do ride some crazy ponies, and I do find myself grabbing the roll if needed.

In regards to wade vs. modified association's-is there really a difference minus the swells? I cant decided if Id rather just have a saddle with a bigger swell, or one with bucking rolls...I feel like the bucking rolls would just be more comfortable to hit my legs on...


Also thank you for your reviews/opnions on the Corriente saddles. I think I might opt for something just a little better quality and a little more customize-able for both my horse and I. (I will start a new thread on a company I found with 5 out of 5 star reviews)


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Some post earlier I posted a pic of my older Circle Y heres a couple pics of my J STEAD wade incase some folks here arent that familiar with them :J. Stead Saddle Company ? 4517 Moulton Ave, Greenville TX 75401 The ring on the left rear came with the saddle its a hobble holder ring in case someone is not familar with its purpose . Also heres an outfit that sells them seperately I found on the web : https://outwestsaddlery.com/saddle-accessories/hobbles/


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I know you said you're probably going to get a Cheyanne roll but ... I LOVE my slick seat pencil roll colt breaking saddle. Yes, the slick seat is, well, slick, but I've found that a good oiling really works to Velcro my butt to the seat - my jeans (or sweats, if I'm riding in the extreme cold) really grip the leather. The higher seat keeps me from sliding off the back when climbing steep hills and the swell is high enough to brace my thighs against when things get hairy. The pencil roll does make it harder to grip the back of the saddle when saddling, and if you're a cantle grabber, but I've always found it more comfortable to grab my horn than my cantle in a bucking fit so that wasn't a big deal for me. 

I looked for this saddle for years before finally deciding to have one made and it is so incredibly perfect and I love it so hard. When it gets really cold I bring this baby into the house so it doesn't freeze in my trailer's tack room. I baby it lol!

-- Kai


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I prefer a pencil roll for practical reasons. I generally have gear along with me when I working.


----------

